# Zeugen gesucht/ Einbruch



## hottire77 (16. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,
in der Nacht zum 16.12. 2019 wurde bei uns im Radhaus Lang in Straubing eingebrochen! Wer etwas gesehen oder gehört hat darf sich gerne
bei uns melden!
Gestohlen wurden zwei Ebikes:

Ein
Cube Stereo Hybrid 140 HPC SL 625 in Rahmenhöhe 18 Zoll Iridium n green 2020
Rahmennummer:  WOW10815MCGR

sowie ein
HaiBike XDURO AllTrail 5.0 i630Wh 11-G NX Rahmenhöhe 46 blau/weiß 2020
Rahmennummer: HT1CH7A460-A    #AP18C0089

Beide Räder wurden OHNE Zubehör, Schlüssel, Ladegerät etc entwendet.

Passt bitte auf wenn Ihr so ein Rad gebraucht oder von Privat kauft, es könnte Hehlerware sein! Die Räder sind natürlich bei uns komplett
dokumentiert, wer sich nicht sicher ist kann gerne bei uns nachfragen!
[email protected]


----------



## Habitat84 (16. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht solltet ihr noch die Rahmennummern veröffentlichen. Nicht das jetzt sämtliche Räder des entsprechenden Modells unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottire77 (19. Dezember 2019)

So nach dem nun bei uns in der Nacht vom 17.12. auf den 18.12. ein weiteres Mal eingebrochen wurde erweitere ich hier mal die Liste
der abgängigen ebikes:

Cube Stereo HPC 140 Race 635 Rh 16 Zoll Black`n`Blue
Rahmennummer WOW08795MCDR

Cube Reaction Hybrid Allroad Pro 500 RH 17 Zoll Black`n`Grey
Rahmennummer WOW28858PSKR

Wer etwas über den Verbleib der Räder weiß oder eines zum Kauf angeboten bekommt darf sich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Januar 2020)

Wie geht das, das am Folgetag die Einbrecher gleich nochmal ungestört ihr treiben fortsetzen können, stehen bei euch Nachts die Türen offen?


----------

